# Wanting to achieve a look (HELP)



## SamBuday (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi! I hope you are having a good day and can help a lad out! I really want to replicate the art shown in the image below. What brushes would you say I could use to replicate this look? I came to the conclusion that for the lines it would be a round brush of sorts, but it's the texture that captivated me and that I am stumped on. Also yes, I do know that brushes don't make the artist and that in order to get this good it takes years of practice! Or hell maybe it isn't the brushes, and you can instead bestow upon me other knowledge to help achieve this look!

Thank you!

Artist name: Kazuya Takahashi 
Artist Twitter:https://twitter.com/short__pieces


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

NOT being snarky when I ask you to describe the look you see. 

To me it seems to be images concerned with only clothing because the faces of the characters are painted in single hues with no blending to show depth, where the clothing and accouterments have multiple colors skillfully blended.

As an aside, the sword won't fit in the scabbard, the blade is to wide and too long.

Brushes differ from one app to another, so it is doubtful anyone can advise you without knowing what software you intend to use.


----------

